# MM - I am scheduled to be raised !!



## SCStrong (Sep 14, 2017)

After  doing much work and waiting a time of patience  - I am scheduled to be raised on Monday, September 18th, 2017. Wish me luck, Brothers.  

 I am nervous  - the Brothers at the lodge tell me not to worry, ALMOST everyone survives it. LOL


----------



## WX2CIB (Sep 14, 2017)

Congratulations! I can't wait to start my journey. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 14, 2017)

...almost....


----------



## BroCaution (Sep 14, 2017)

Congrats brother fellowcraft. Just remember the lessons you were taught, and you should be fine. Make sure you eat a good meal before you report to the lodge though lol.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 15, 2017)

Congratulations! You will enjoy it greatly.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Sep 16, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Bloke (Sep 16, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> After  doing much work and waiting a time of patience  - I am scheduled to be raised on Monday, September 18th, 2017. Wish me luck, Brothers.
> 
> I am nervous  - the Brothers at the lodge tell me not to worry, ALMOST everyone survives it. LOL


Never known anyone not to survive it  You're job is the same as other degrees- relax, listen and try to take as much in as you can !


----------



## SCStrong (Sep 19, 2017)

Well, Brothers........ I survived !!!!  Barely, but I did survive.    It was a truly amazing night. I would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 19, 2017)

Congratulations Brother.  I trust it was a impactful experience.  Now, be sure to turn out for the degree nights for others.  There is nothing more inspiring than a full lodge room for degrees when the candidate realizes all those people are there just for them.


----------



## SCStrong (Sep 19, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Congratulations Brother.  I trust it was a impactful experience.  Now, be sure to turn out for the degree nights for others.  There is nothing more inspiring than a full lodge room for degrees when the candidate realizes all those people are there just for them.



 Thanks, Brother !  I hope to be attending  many   &  you are correct...... we had a big turn out and it made it all the better for us all .   It was definitely impactful.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 19, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> Thanks, Brother !  I hope to be attending  many   &  you are correct...... we had a big turn out and it made it all the better for us all .   It was definitely impactful.


You know how we say don't google until you've done your third ? Time to hit the web as hard as you can....

Congratulations but just remember, your Third is not an end of a process, but really only the small first step in the lifelong journey as a Master Mason and Brother.


----------



## SCStrong (Sep 19, 2017)

Bloke said:


> You know how we say don't google until you've done your third ? Time to hit the web as hard as you can....
> 
> Congratulations but just remember, your Third is not an end of a process, but really only the small first step in the lifelong journey as a Master Mason and Brother.



 Already on it, Brother !!!   I look forward to many years of "traveling" !!!   
 Our WM  gave me a lot of material to study ....... I am going to be busy.


----------



## BroCaution (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## LK600 (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Sep 21, 2017)

IDK I almost didn't make it, darn GOAT thru my big behind and I'm 6'6 245 then, couldn't ride 8 seconds...lol


----------



## acjohnson53 (Sep 21, 2017)

seriously welcome to the Fraternity....


----------



## HoldenMonty (Sep 27, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Congratulations Brother.  I trust it was a impactful experience.  Now, be sure to turn out for the degree nights for others.  There is nothing more inspiring than a full lodge room for degrees when the candidate realizes all those people are there just for them.


 I would like to echo this remark about going to watch other degrees. It is beneficial to see a lot of people come out to see your degree but also watching the degrees after you have gone through them helps to see and understand them better. I was raised earlier this month and have attended a one day class with my dad so I was able to see all three degrees and I noticed more watching then when I was going through it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 27, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> It is beneficial to see a lot of people come out to see your degree but also watching the degrees after you have gone through them helps to see and understand them better.


Absolutely!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 27, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> I was raised earlier this month and have attended a *one day class* with my dad so I was able to see all three degrees and I noticed more watching then when I was going through it.



One day class?


----------



## HoldenMonty (Sep 27, 2017)

It's something that was required annually but so many Masons aren't for it because you get all three degrees in one day which doesn't really allow time for things to soak in before you get the next degree. I would compare it to taking a sip out of a fire hydrant


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 27, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> It's something that was required annually but so many Masons aren't for it because you get all three degrees in one day which doesn't really allow time for things to soak in before you get the next degree. I would compare it to taking a sip out of a fire hydrant



Yea, not a fan of that at all. There is no way, no how that anyone can learn that much in one day.
Might as well just collect a check and handout aprons.


----------



## SCStrong (Sep 27, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> One day class?



 I think some jurisdictions do a one day process in which people get all three degrees in the same day   ( so I have been told)  I personally would not agree with  doing it that way  but , who am I - what do I know  ha ha  ?  Seems like it would detract from the experience. --  If you don't do the work  - how can you learn from it?  Just my opinion.


----------



## HoldenMonty (Sep 28, 2017)

I realized that I didn't really finish my post explaining the one day class. In my personal opinion I'm not a fan of the one day class and for a while in Pennsylvania it was mandatory from the Grand Lodge that the different districts came together in different Lodges all over the state to perform the one day classes. Luckily though the income Right Worshipful Grand Master and the one that is in line after him said that they aren't going to have the mandatory one day classes.

When I went to the one day class it made me glad that received my degrees before the one day class because they had the candidates in the Lodge room as one candidate was actually going through the degree and when it came for oath of the degree they had the candidates put their hand on their own Masonic Bibles and repeat along with the candidate that was actually going through the degree.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 28, 2017)

HoldenMonty said:


> I realized that I didn't really finish my post explaining the one day class. In my personal opinion I'm not a fan of the one day class and for a while in Pennsylvania it was mandatory from the Grand Lodge that the different districts came together in different Lodges all over the state to perform the one day classes. Luckily though the income Right Worshipful Grand Master and the one that is in line after him said that they aren't going to have the mandatory one day classes.
> 
> When I went to the one day class it made me glad that received my degrees before the one day class because they had the candidates in the Lodge room as one candidate was actually going through the degree and when it came for oath of the degree they had the candidates put their hand on their own Masonic Bibles and repeat along with the candidate that was actually going through the degree.



Indeed. When I petitioned last year the Lodge had to mention that the one day class was an option open to me, but they made it clear without saying it, that is was not a great option.  There were 4 of us who petitioned the same month and had their degrees on the same schedule, a week apart (2 at a time), until one decided to do the One Day Class, leaving me to go through alone.  I think I got the best experience and sadly, the brother who did the One Day Class hasn't been seen since.  He did not go through the meetings with the Masonic Education Committee after each degree like we did, No one checked in that he understood what took place in the previous degree before going on to the next, and, most of all, he certainly never got the experience of being brought from Darkness to Light and realizing that all of the people in the Lodge Room where there just for him.

I think the one day class lessens the experience and makes it too easy to just go through the degrees, check the box "Become a Mason" and disappear.  I am glad to hear the new RWGM won't be continuing this.


----------



## SCStrong (Sep 28, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I think the one day class lessens the experience and makes it too easy to just go through the degrees, check the box "Become a Mason" and disappear. I am glad to hear the new RWGM won't be continuing this.



I agree 100%


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 28, 2017)

But then you have the two or three day AASR reunions. A lot to absorb in a short period of time. However, as you attend and participate in the degrees after your are admitted you get an understanding of the meanings. The same as when the York Rite has a one or two day class.


----------



## Keith C (Sep 28, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> But then you have the two or three day AASR reunions. A lot to absorb in a short period of time. However, as you attend and participate in the degrees after your are admitted you get an understanding of the meanings. The same as when the York Rite has a one or two day class.



At the PA One Day Class you can also get all the York Rite Degrees and several Scottish Rite Degrees include 32nd plus join Shriners.  The 3 Blue Lodge Degrees are done before noon and the Appendant degrees after lunch!


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2017)

Keith C said:


> I think the one day class lessens the experience and makes it too easy to just go through the degrees, check the box "Become a Mason" and disappear.  I am glad to hear the new RWGM won't be continuing this.



I completely agree.   I was shocked and disappointed to see this advertised on Grand Lodge websites as legitimate.  Seems like a good way to slightly boost membership,  but at the expense of quality.  Nothing worthwhile comes without hard work and dedication imo.



Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Sep 28, 2017)

On the one days class... Chris Hodapp posted he was a one day Freemason... so its not like all who go through that experience disappear . I commend Chris for bringing that to Brothers attention. We do not have them here.. and I would fight them tooth and nail... a year is not enough time to really come to grips with Freemasonry, but I guess, that first year, like the one day class, is simply a start of a journey... its how any degree presented in any way should be represented.. only a start and not a conclusion.


----------



## SCStrong (Sep 28, 2017)

I went through all three degrees in less than one year ( Which is not uncommon in the US,  I 'm told )   - and I have to agree with Bloke in that it is just the start of the journey  - I do not presume to have a full grasp of all that they convey.   That being said  - I did have to experience each degree, individually  and  study / practice / show proficiency between each one. I do not see how that could happen in a single day - especially as an observer.  Just my humble opinion.


----------



## GJB (Sep 28, 2017)

SCStrong said:


> I went through all three degrees in less than one year ( Which is not uncommon in the US,  I 'm told )   - and I have to agree with Bloke in that it is just the start of the journey  - I do not presume to have a full grasp of all that they convey.   That being said  - I did have to experience each degree, individually  and  study / practice / show proficiency between each one. I do not see how that could happen in a single day - especially as an observer.  Just my humble opinion.


I agree.  I came to the lodge a couple of days a week to meet with my tutor/ sponsor and learn the degrees.  After five months I was raised.   It was a lot of work,  but I was very proud of the result.  To me 5 months seemed like I was getting off kind of easy... 

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 29, 2017)

Keith C said:


> At the PA One Day Class you can also get all the York Rite Degrees and several Scottish Rite Degrees include 32nd plus join Shriners. The 3 Blue Lodge Degrees are done before noon and the Appendant degrees after lunch!


At the one day YR here you get all of the degrees. Makes for a long day. Our AASR is also the same as far as the degrees that you get.


Bloke said:


> only a start and not a conclusion.


True.


SCStrong said:


> I went through all three degrees in less than one year


Same here. In my jurisdiction you can take a degree each 28 days if you can learn your proficiency that quickly.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Sep 30, 2017)

I just received all of my YR Degrees today. It was a VERY long day! Even though I was just raised 2 months ago, I believe that the YR helped out quite a bit.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 1, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> I just received all of my YR Degrees today. It was a VERY long day! Even though I was just raised 2 months ago, I believe that the YR helped out quite a bit.


Congratulations Sir Knight and Companion!


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 1, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> I just received all of my YR Degrees today. It was a VERY long day! Even though I was just raised 2 months ago, I believe that the YR helped out quite a bit.



Congrats !


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 2, 2017)

Congratulations, Companion and Sir Knight!


----------

